# pvc brick molding



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

Pre-drill all the holes with an 1/8" bit and use Hot Galvanized Finish nails of at least 2 1/2" length. Use nail set to countersink slightly.


----------



## ramies (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

For pvc molding, I use SS screws whenever possible. Fill hole with bondo, or Bond and Fill.


----------



## kylemfk (May 25, 2007)

i 2nd the SS theory


----------



## The Project Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

I use my 16 ga air nailer w/ 2 or 2.5" galvanized nails and caulk over the heads. Get the pressure right and you can throw your nail set away. I have installed miles of vinyl brick mold and it all looks great with no hammer dents!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You should use what the manufacturer stipulates. 

PVC materials have a greater rate of contraction and expansion than wood. Most major PVC composite brands stipulate a full-head nail, because of this.

Now, aside from that...We have always used 15g and 16g stainless steel finished nails (using pneumatic finish nail guns) to attach PVC material. We then install stainless steel trim head screws at all seams, corners, and transitions (sinking heads slightly). We have never ran into issues of material separating from the sheathing, or pulling the fastener out.

Based on that, my suggestion is to use either Stainless (always the best choice) or galvanized and caulk over the fastener (suing appropriate caulking for PVC materials).


----------

